# [V/T] PC-Spiele + viele DVD\'s



## mkay87 (21. Mai 2008)

*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)  4€
Tricks (V) 2€
Oceans Twelve (V) 3€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Dick und Jane (V) 2€
Reine Chefsache (V) 4€
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (V) 3€
Cabin Fever (V - FSK 18 ) 5€
Human Traffic 2€
Titan A.E. 3€
The Day After (im Schuber,neu) 7€
Im Feuer (V) 4€
Tatsächlich .... Liebe (V) 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
House of Wax (V - FSK 18 ) 4€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Metallica - Some Kind of Monster (2 DVD's) 8€
Girls Club (neu) 4€
V for Vendetta (RC1) 5€
Ein Duke kommt selten allein 4€
Hostage - Entführt (2 DVD's) 4€
Sideways 5€
Snakes on a Plane 4€
Beim ersten Mal 5€
Mr. & Mrs. Smith 4€

Heroes Staffel 1.1 + 1.2 OVP je 17€
*
PC-Spiele:*

Rallisport Challenge *selten* 6€
Scrapland 3€
Metal Gear Solid 2 4€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Underground 2 3€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Rush for Berlin (UK Version) 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Outlaw Golf 4€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€
Dawn of War 4€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Top Spin 2 10€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 7€

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing 5€

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD: Into the Wild
                  American Gangster
                  300
                  World Trade Center

DVD: Kids

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem sehr guten Zustand.

Falls neue Sachen hinzugefügt werden, bitte immer auf die letzte Seite des Threads schauen 

 EDIT ONKEL_B !!!! : Aktuellste Daten auf letzter Seite - bitte immer da schauen !!! *


----------



## darkbrezel (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

Land of the dead 12inkl.?


----------



## mkay87 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

@darkbrezel: 14 € inkl.? Preis ist verhandelbar, würde auch weniger nehmen.


----------



## mkay87 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

*hoch*


----------



## darkbrezel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

Sry, ist aber kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen. Wenn du die DVD nicht verkaufst, melde ich mich vllt in einer Woche nochmal


----------



## mkay87 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

Gut wenn das so wäre können wir das machen.


----------



## mkay87 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

So neues Update (24.05.):

verkaufe folgende HD-DVD:

Land of the Dead (NEU & OVP) 12€ inkl.

und auf DVD:

Elephant (Verleih)
Ray (2 DVD's)
Superman Returns (2 DVD's Verleih)
Oldboy (Verleih)
Reservoir Dogs 
Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)
Tricks (Verleih)
Oceans Twelve (Verleih)
Mystic River (2 DVD's)
Die Insel
DOOM (Verleih)
Reine Chefsache (Verleih)
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (Verleih)
Cabin Fever (Verleih)
Human Traffic
Pitch Black
Titan A.E.

PC-Spiele:

Rallisport Challenge
Scrapland
Metal Gear Solid 2
James Bond Nightfire
Full Spectrum Warrior
Need for Speed Underground 2
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2

Zudem noch einige Dreamcast Spiele auf Anfrage.

Preisvorschläge kommen von euch, traut euch


----------



## darkbrezel (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

So ich bins nochmal 

Hab noch ne Frage. 

Ist Land of the Dead Uncut? Und hast du irgendwo irgendwelche Bewertungen?

MfG


----------



## mkay87 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*



			
				darkbrezel am 24.05.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich bins nochmal
> 
> Hab noch ne Frage.
> 
> ...



Hallo Darkbrezel.
Ja Land of the Dead ist die Uncut HD-DVD. 
Und hier meine ebay Bewertung:

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...aul87&ftab=AllFeedback&sspagename=STRK:ME:UFS

Hoffe wir kommen ins Geschäft 
MFG


----------



## darkbrezel (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

Ich glaube, wir kommen ins Geschäft 

Hast ne PM


----------



## mkay87 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*



			
				darkbrezel am 24.05.2008 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, wir kommen ins Geschäft
> 
> Hast ne PM



Du auch

Update: Land of the Dead HD-DVD reserviert für darkbrezel


----------



## mkay87 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

So neues Update (25.05.):

verkaufe folgende HD-DVD:

Land of the Dead (NEU & OVP) 12€ inkl. *reserviert*

und auf DVD:

Elephant (Verleih)
Ray (2 DVD's)
Superman Returns (2 DVD's Verleih)
Oldboy (Verleih)
Reservoir Dogs 
Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)
Tricks (Verleih)
Oceans Twelve (Verleih)
Mystic River (2 DVD's)
Die Insel
DOOM (Verleih)
Reine Chefsache (Verleih)
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (Verleih)
Cabin Fever (Verleih)
Human Traffic
Pitch Black
Titan A.E.

PC-Spiele:

Rallisport Challenge
Scrapland
Metal Gear Solid 2
James Bond Nightfire
Full Spectrum Warrior
Need for Speed Underground 2
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2

Gamecube:

R:Racing

Zudem noch einige Dreamcast Spiele auf Anfrage.

Preisvorschläge kommen von euch, traut euch


----------



## mkay87 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

Hallo, 

*verkaufe folgende HD-DVD: *

Land of the Dead (NEU & OVP) 12€ inkl. *RESERVIERT* 

*und auf DVD: *

Elephant (Verleih) 
Ray (2 DVD's) 
Superman Returns (2 DVD's Verleih) 
Oldboy (Verleih) 
Reservoir Dogs 
Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD) 
Tricks (Verleih) 
Oceans Twelve (Verleih) 
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 
Die Insel 
DOOM (Verleih) 
Reine Chefsache (Verleih) 
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (Verleih) 
Cabin Fever (Verleih) 
Human Traffic 
Pitch Black 
Titan A.E. 
The Day After (im Schuber) 

Heroes Staffel 1.1 + 1.2 

*PC-Spiele: *

Rallisport Challenge 
Scrapland 
Metal Gear Solid 2 
James Bond Nightfire 
Full Spectrum Warrior 
Need for Speed Underground 2 
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 

*Gamecube: *

R:Racing 

Zudem noch einige Dreamcast Spiele auf Anfrage. 

Preisvorschläge kommen von euch, traut euch einfach  

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele 

Besonders: 

*HD-DVD:* Into the Wild 
American Gangster 
SAW 
300 
The Thing 
World Trade Center 

*DVD:*Hackers 
Kids


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*



			
				mkay87 am 27.05.2008 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> *HD-DVD:*
> American Gangster


Was willst du dafür haben? Ich nehm mal an, dass ist gebraucht, oder? :-o
Ich sollte vllt. lieber erstmal alles lesen ... ich hätte z.B. Silent Hill HD-DVD oder Full Metal Jacket. Würd ich los werden wollen ( tauschen wär okay  ).


----------



## mkay87 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

So Land of the Dead ist nun weg. 
Die Heroes Staffeln will ich am Liebsten nur tauschen.

Wer sich noch für folgende Sachen interessiert, sollte mich bis spätestens Donnerstag Abend anschreiben, sonst sind sie anderweitig verkauft.

Es handelt sich um:

Elephant (Schuber)
Ray (2 DVD neuwertig)
Reservoir Dogs 
Underworld (2 DVD's UK-Version) 
Superman Returns (2 DVD's Verleih) 
Oldboy (Verleih) 
Meine Braut, ihr Vater und ich /Meine Frau, ihre Schwiegereltern und ich (2 DVDs im Schuber)

Sowie die Spiele:

R:Racing (Gamecube)
Snow Surfers (Dreamcast)
Virtual Athlete 2k (DC)
Soul Reaver (DC)
World Grand Prix 2 (DC)
ECW Anarchy Rulz (DC)
Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 (PC)

Also bei Interesse, sagt mir bis Donnerstag bescheid.


----------



## mkay87 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

*hoch*


----------



## mkay87 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

*hoch*


----------



## Zubunapy (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*



			
				mkay87 am 30.05.2008 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> *HOCH*


Wie siehts mit Pitchblack aus? Oder Doom?


----------



## mkay87 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*

Verkaufe auf DVD:

Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)
Tricks (Verleih)
Oceans Twelve (Verleih)
Mystic River (2 DVD's)
DOOM (Verleih)
Reine Chefsache (Verleih)
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (Verleih)
Cabin Fever (Verleih)
Human Traffic
Pitch Black
Titan A.E.
The Day After (im Schuber)

Heroes Staffel 1.1 + 1.2

PC-Spiele:

Rallisport Challenge
Scrapland
Metal Gear Solid 2
James Bond Nightfire
Full Spectrum Warrior
Need for Speed Underground 2
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2

Gamecube:

R:Racing

Preisvorschläge kommen von euch, traut euch einfach

Suche: Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD: Into the Wild
American Gangster
300
World Trade Center

DVD:Hackers
Kids


----------



## Zubunapy (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*



			
				Zubunapy am 30.05.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> mkay87 am 30.05.2008 08:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn wir uns trauen sollen, sage ich einfach mal 10 für beide


----------



## mkay87 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Land of the Dead (HD-DVD) + DVD\'s*



			
				Zubunapy am 30.05.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 30.05.2008 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, dann sage ich einfach mal 12€ inkl.. 

Kannst mir trauen. Kuck doch einfach auf die 1. Seite unten, da steht mein ebay-Profil.


----------



## mkay87 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)
Tricks (Verleih)
Oceans Twelve (Verleih)
Mystic River (2 DVD's)
Dick und Jane (Verleih)
Reine Chefsache (Verleih)
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (Verleih)
Cabin Fever (Verleih - FSK 1
Human Traffic
Titan A.E.
The Day After (im Schuber)
Im Feuer (Verleih)
Tatsächlich .... Liebe (Verleih)
Constantine (2 DVD Verleih)
Grasgeflüster
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD)
House of Wax (Verleih - FSK 1

Heroes Staffel 1.1 + 1.2
*
PC-Spiele:*

Rallisport Challenge
Scrapland
Metal Gear Solid 2
James Bond Nightfire
Full Spectrum Warrior
Need for Speed Underground 2
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2
Rush for Berlin (UK Version)
Ground Control 2
Outlaw Golf
Matrixath of Neo

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing

N64 Spiele auf Anfrage.

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem sehr guten Zustand.
Preisvorschläge kommen von euch, traut euch einfach*

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD: Into the Wild
American Gangster
300
World Trade Center

DVD:Hackers
Kids


----------



## mkay87 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*hoch*


----------



## mkay87 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*hoch*


----------



## mkay87 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*hoch*


----------



## mkay87 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*hoch*


----------



## mkay87 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*hoch*


----------



## mkay87 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*hoch*


----------



## Zubunapy (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				mkay87 am 09.06.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> *HOCH*


Haste noch mehr Gamecubegames oder nur dieses Rennspielchen da?


----------



## mkay87 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				Zubunapy am 09.06.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> mkay87 am 09.06.2008 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles was ich sonst noch für den Cube habe, verkaufe ich nicht mehr, da ich nur noch meine Favoriten besitze.


----------



## mkay87 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*hoch*


----------



## mkay87 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE* 

Verkaufe auf DVD: 

Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD) 
Tricks (Verleih) 
Oceans Twelve (Verleih) 
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 
Dick und Jane (Verleih) 
Reine Chefsache (Verleih) 
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (Verleih) 
Cabin Fever (Verleih - FSK 18 ) 
Human Traffic 
Titan A.E. 
The Day After (im Schuber) 
Im Feuer (Verleih) 
Tatsächlich .... Liebe (Verleih) 
Grasgeflüster 
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 
House of Wax (Verleih - FSK 18 ) 

Heroes Staffel 1.1 + 1.2 

PC-Spiele: 

Rallisport Challenge 
Scrapland 
Metal Gear Solid 2 
James Bond Nightfire 
Full Spectrum Warrior 
Need for Speed Underground 2 
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 
Rush for Berlin (UK Version) 
Ground Control 2 
Outlaw Golf 
Matrixath of Neo 
Devil May Cry 3 

Gamecube: 

R:Racing 

N64 Spiele auf Anfrage. 

Musik: 

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch) 

Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem sehr guten Zustand. 
Preisvorschläge kommen von euch, traut euch einfach 

Suche: Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele 

Besonders: 

HD-DVD: Into the Wild 
American Gangster 
300 
World Trade Center 

DVD:Hackers 
Kids


----------



## mkay87 (14. Juni 2008)

*[V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)  4€
Tricks (V) 2€
Oceans Twelve (V) 3€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Dick und Jane (V) 2€
Reine Chefsache (V) 4€
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (V) 3€
Cabin Fever (V - FSK 18 ) 5€
Human Traffic 2€
Titan A.E. 3€
The Day After (im Schuber,neu) 7€
Im Feuer (V) 4€
Tatsächlich .... Liebe (V) 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
House of Wax (V - FSK 18 ) 4€

Heroes Staffel 1.1 + 1.2 OVP je 20€
*
PC-Spiele:*

Rallisport Challenge *selten* 5€
Scrapland 3€
Metal Gear Solid 2 4€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Underground 2 3€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Rush for Berlin (UK Version) 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Outlaw Golf 4€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing 7€

N64 Spiele auf Anfrage.

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem sehr guten Zustand.
Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 3€*

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD: Into the Wild
American Gangster
300
World Trade Center

DVD:Hackers
Kids


----------



## mkay87 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)  4€
Tricks (V) 2€
Oceans Twelve (V) 3€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Dick und Jane (V) 2€
Reine Chefsache (V) 4€
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (V) 3€
Cabin Fever (V - FSK 18 ) 5€
Human Traffic 2€
Titan A.E. 3€
The Day After (im Schuber,neu) 7€
Im Feuer (V) 4€
Tatsächlich .... Liebe (V) 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
House of Wax (V - FSK 18 ) 4€

Heroes Staffel 1.1 + 1.2 OVP je 20€
*
PC-Spiele:*

Rallisport Challenge *selten* 6€
Scrapland 3€
Metal Gear Solid 2 4€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Underground 2 3€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Rush for Berlin (UK Version) 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Outlaw Golf 4€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing 7€

N64 Spiele auf Anfrage.

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD: Into the Wild
American Gangster
300
World Trade Center

DVD:Hackers
Kids

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem sehr guten Zustand.

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 3€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## mkay87 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)  4€
Tricks (V) 2€
Oceans Twelve (V) 3€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Dick und Jane (V) 2€
Reine Chefsache (V) 4€
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (V) 3€
Cabin Fever (V - FSK 18 ) 5€
Human Traffic 2€
Titan A.E. 3€
The Day After (im Schuber,neu) 7€
Im Feuer (V) 4€
Tatsächlich .... Liebe (V) 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
House of Wax (V - FSK 18 ) 4€
FIFA Fever 4€

Heroes Staffel 1.1 + 1.2 OVP je 16€
*
PC-Spiele:*

Rallisport Challenge *selten* 6€
Scrapland 3€
Metal Gear Solid 2 4€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Underground 2 3€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Rush for Berlin (UK Version) 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Outlaw Golf 4€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€
Dawn of War 4€

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing 5€

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD: Into the Wild
              American Gangster
              300
              World Trade Center

DVD: Kids

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem sehr guten Zustand.

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 3€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## mkay87 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

[*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)  4€
Tricks (V) 2€
Oceans Twelve (V) 3€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Dick und Jane (V) 2€
Reine Chefsache (V) 4€
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (V) 3€
Cabin Fever (V - FSK 18 ) 5€
Human Traffic 2€
Titan A.E. 3€
The Day After (im Schuber,neu) 7€
Im Feuer (V) 4€
Tatsächlich .... Liebe (V) 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
House of Wax (V - FSK 18 ) 4€
FIFA Fever 4€

Heroes Staffel 1.1 + 1.2 OVP je 16€
*
PC-Spiele:*

Rallisport Challenge *selten* 6€
Scrapland 3€
Metal Gear Solid 2 4€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Underground 2 3€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Rush for Berlin (UK Version) 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Outlaw Golf 4€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€
Dawn of War 4€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Top Spin 2 10€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 7€

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing 5€

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD: Into the Wild
              American Gangster
              300
              World Trade Center

DVD: Kids

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem sehr guten Zustand.

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 3€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## Martinroessler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Hi,
für Heroes 1.2 würde ich dir 15 *inkl.* Versand geben   

kannst mich im ICQ kontaktieren --> 334232100


----------



## mkay87 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				Martinroessler am 17.06.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> für Heroes 1.2 würde ich dir 15 *inkl.* Versand geben
> 
> kannst mich im ICQ kontaktieren --> 334232100



Sorry. Ist mir zu wenig. Ist noch neu und OVP, Amazon Preis 26€.


----------



## Martinroessler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				mkay87 am 17.06.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry. Ist mir zu wenig. Ist noch neu und OVP, Amazon Preis 26€.


Ok, naja also mehr wollt ich net ausgeben 

_Edit:_

hm hab hier noch zwei Filme und ein paar (sehr alte  ) PC Spiele rumliegen vielleicht interessiert dich ja was   :

*DVD-Filme:*
The Art of War
Leathal Weapon 4

*PC Spiele:*
CorpWars - Cyberstorm 2
Daikatana (Sat1 Version)
Leviathan - The Tone Rebellion
Monster Trucks
Microsoft Flight Simulator für Windows 95
NBA Live 98
NBA Live 2000
Siedler 3 Missions CD
Softgold Compilation: World of Sports
Star Trek Deep Space Nine - The Fallen (engl.)
Tunnel B1
U.S.N.F. Gold


----------



## mkay87 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Ist leider nichts dabei.


----------



## mkay87 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Noch alles da, kommt schon gebt euch eine Ruck


----------



## mkay87 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Rallisport + NFS Underground 2 sind weg


----------



## mkay87 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)  4€
Tricks (V) 2€
Oceans Twelve (V) 3€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Dick und Jane (V) 2€
Reine Chefsache (V) 4€
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (V) 3€
Cabin Fever (V - FSK 18 ) 5€
Human Traffic 2€
Titan A.E. 3€
The Day After (im Schuber,neu) 7€
Im Feuer (V) 4€
Tatsächlich .... Liebe (V) 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Metallica - Some Kind of Monster (2 DVD's) 8€
V for Vendetta (RC1) 5€
Ein Duke kommt selten allein 4€
Hostage - Entführt (2 DVD's) 4€
Sideways 5€
Snakes on a Plane 4€
Beim ersten Mal 5€
Mr. & Mrs. Smith 4€

Heroes Staffel 1.1 + 1.2 OVP je 16€
*
PC-Spiele:*

Scrapland 3€
Metal Gear Solid 2 4€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Outlaw Golf 4€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€
Dawn of War 4€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Top Spin 2 10€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 7€

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing 5€

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD: Into the Wild
              American Gangster
              World Trade Center

DVD: Kids

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem sehr guten Zustand.

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 3€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				mkay87 am 31.05.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> N64 Spiele auf Anfrage.



*anfrag*

MfG Jimini


----------



## mkay87 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 21.06.2008 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mkay87 am 31.05.2008 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verkaufe im Moment keine N64 Spiele.


----------



## mkay87 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht (Verleih-DVD)  4€
Tricks (V) 2€
Oceans Twelve (V) 3€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Dick und Jane (V) 2€
Reine Chefsache (V) 4€
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... (V) 3€
Cabin Fever (V - FSK 18 ) 5€
Human Traffic 2€
Titan A.E. 3€
The Day After (im Schuber,neu) 7€
Im Feuer (V) 4€
Tatsächlich .... Liebe (V) 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Metallica - Some Kind of Monster (2 DVD's) 8€
V for Vendetta (RC1) 5€
Hostage - Entführt (2 DVD's) 4€
Sideways 5€
Snakes on a Plane 4€
Beim ersten Mal 5€

*
PC-Spiele:*

Scrapland 3€
Metal Gear Solid 2 4€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€
Dawn of War 4€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Top Spin 2 10€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 7€

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing 5€

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD: American Gangster

DVD: Kids

Echtes Autogramm von Avril Lavigne (mit COA)

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem sehr guten Zustand.

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 3€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## mkay87 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Update


----------



## mkay87 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht 4€
Tricks 2€
Oceans Twelve 3€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Dick und Jane 2€
Reine Chefsache 4€
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht.... 3€
Cabin Fever (FSK 18 ) 5€
Human Traffic 2€
Titan A.E. 3€
The Day After (im Schuber,neu) 7€
Im Feuer 4€
Tatsächlich .... Liebe 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Metallica - Some Kind of Monster (2 DVD's) 8€
V for Vendetta (RC1) 5€
Hostage - Entführt (2 DVD's) 4€
Sideways 5€
Snakes on a Plane 4€
Beim ersten Mal 5€
Der Pate 1-3 Red Box 25€

*
PC-Spiele:*

Scrapland 3€
Metal Gear Solid 2 4€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€
Dawn of War 3€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Top Spin 2 10€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 7€
Rush for Berlin 6€
Evil Genius 5€
Advent Rising 4€

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing 5€

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Bücher:*

Adam Green - Magazine


*Suche: Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD:
American Gangster
Matrix 1-3
Mission Impossible 1-3
Tideland
GoodFellas
Full Metal Jacket (schwarze Hülle)

DVD:
Kids
Zurück in die Zukunft Boxset/Collectors Edition
John Rambo
GoodFellas
Hot Shots 1+2

Rammstein - Völkerball Limited Edition (Buch)

Echtes Autogramm von Avril Lavigne (mit COA)*


*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand.

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 3€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## olstyle (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Ich hab starkes Interesse an Scrapland, würde die Budgetausgabe aber von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen.
Ist deins die Erstausgabe?


----------



## mkay87 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				Heng am 26.06.2008 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dick und Jane
> Reine Chefsache
> Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht....
> V for Vendetta
> ...



Also wenn dann 20 + Versand (k.a. wieviel das dann extra wird, hab noch nie so viele auf einmal verschickt, vielleicht so 5,6 €)


----------



## mkay87 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				olstyle am 26.06.2008 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab starkes Interesse an Scrapland, würde die Budgetausgabe aber von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen.
> Ist deins die Erstausgabe?



Scrapland ist die Erstausgabe in der Pappschachtel (A5 oder so). Kommen dann aber noch 3€ VK dazu, da die Schachtel zu breit ist um für 1,45€ + Verpackungskosten durchzugehen.


----------



## olstyle (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				mkay87 am 26.06.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 26.06.2008 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für 5€ inkl. Versand nehm ichs.


----------



## mkay87 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				Heng am 26.06.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> 25?



Ich schaue morgen bei der Post vorbei, sage dir dann auf jeden Fall Bescheid.
Denke mal so 25-26 inkl. Versand.


----------



## olstyle (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Und was ist mit meinem Angebot?
EDIT:
Der Bekannte hat festgestellt dass seine Version trotz Budget-Kauf auch das volle Programm an Verpackung und Handbuch beinhaltet, hat sich also erledigt.


----------



## mkay87 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				mkay87 am 26.06.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Heng am 26.06.2008 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So denke wir könnten uns auf 25 inkl. einigen.
Wenn immer noch Interesse besteht, schreib mir bitte ne PN oder eine Antwort hier im Forum.
MFG mkay87


----------



## Dumbi (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Hast da ein paar ältere Spiele, die mich interessieren würden. Tauscht du auch gegen andere Games?


----------



## mkay87 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				Dumbi am 28.06.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast da ein paar ältere Spiele, die mich interessieren würden. Tauscht du auch gegen andere Games?



Biete mir einfach was an, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## mkay87 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

UPDATE:

Dick und Jane
Reine Chefsache
Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht....
V for Vendetta
Sideways
Beim ersten Mal

......sind reserviert.


----------



## mkay87 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht 4€
Tricks 2€
Oceans Twelve 3€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Cabin Fever (FSK 18 ) 5€
Human Traffic 2€
Titan A.E. 3€
The Day After (im Schuber,neu) 7€
Im Feuer 4€
Tatsächlich .... Liebe 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Metallica - Some Kind of Monster (2 DVD's) 8€
Hostage - Entführt (2 DVD's) 4€
Snakes on a Plane 4€
Der Pate 1-3 Red Box 25€

*
PC-Spiele:*

Scrapland 3€
Metal Gear Solid 2 4€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€
Dawn of War 3€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Top Spin 2 10€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 7€
Rush for Berlin 6€
Evil Genius 5€
Advent Rising 4€

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing 5€

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Bücher:*

Adam Green - Magazine


*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD:
American Gangster
Matrix 1-3
Mission Impossible 1-3
Tideland
GoodFellas
Full Metal Jacket (schwarze Hülle)

DVD:
Kids
Zurück in die Zukunft Boxset/Collectors Edition
John Rambo
GoodFellas
Hot Shots 1+2

Rammstein - Völkerball Limited Edition (Buch)

Echtes Autogramm von Avril Lavigne (mit COA)


*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand.

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 3€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## mkay87 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht 4€
Tricks 2€
Oceans Twelve 2,50€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Cabin Fever (FSK 18 ) 4€
Human Traffic 2€
Titan A.E. 3€
The Day After (im Schuber,neu) 6€
Im Feuer 4€
Tatsächlich .... Liebe 3€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Metallica - Some Kind of Monster (2 DVD's) 8€
Hostage - Entführt (2 DVD's) 3€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Die Hochzeits-Crasher 3€
Syriana 5€
Der Pate 1-3 Red Box 24€
*
HD-DVD:*

Jarhead (NEU) 8€
Backdraft (NEU) 8€
300 (NL, kein deutscher Ton, NEU) 7€
*
PC-Spiele:*

Scrapland 3€
Metal Gear Solid 2 4€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€
Dawn of War 3€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Top Spin 2 10€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 6€
Rush for Berlin 6€
Evil Genius 5€
Advent Rising 4€

*Gamecube:*

R:Racing 5€

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Sonstiges:*

Adam Green - Magazine (Buch)

XBOX 360 HD-Laufwerk 20€

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD:
American Gangster
Matrix 1-3
Mission Impossible 1-3
Tideland
GoodFellas
Full Metal Jacket (schwarze Hülle)

DVD:
Kids
Zurück in die Zukunft Boxset/Collectors Edition
GoodFellas
Hot Shots 1+2

Rammstein - Völkerball Limited Edition (Buch)

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand.

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar, ich lasse mit mir auch über Mengenrabatt sprechen. 

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 3€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## mkay87 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Update


----------



## mkay87 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*

*Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht 4€
Tricks 2€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Cabin Fever (FSK 18 ) 4€
Human Traffic 2€
Im Feuer 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Hostage - Entführt (2 DVD's) 3€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Syriana 5€
Der Pate 1-3 Red Box 24€

*HD-DVD:*

Jarhead (NEU) 6€
Backdraft (NEU) 7€
300 (NL, kein deutscher Ton, NEU) 7€

*PC-Spiele:*

Scrapland 3€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Devil May Cry 3 5€
Dawn of War 3€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Top Spin 2 10€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 6€
Rush for Berlin 6€

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Sonstiges:*

Adam Green - Magazine (Buch)

XBOX 360 HD-Laufwerk 20€
_
Suche: Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD:
American Gangster
Matrix 1-3
Mission Impossible 1-3
Tideland
GoodFellas
Full Metal Jacket (schwarze Hülle)

DVD:
Kids
Zurück in die Zukunft Boxset/Collectors Edition
GoodFellas
Hot Shots 1+2

Rammstein - Völkerball Limited Edition (Buch)_

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand.

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar, ich lasse mit mir auch über Mengenrabatt sprechen.  

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 2,25€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## mkay87 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Will denn hier keiner was? Preise sind verhandelbar


----------



## mkay87 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Zu den oben genannten gibts noch folgende DVD's:

Christina Stürmer - Schwarz Weiss 7€
Take That - The Ultimate Collection Never Forget 7€
Im Fadenkreuz 3€
Lady in the Water  4€
Happy Feet (2-Disc Special Edition) 6€
Road Trip 5€
American History X 6€
Sieben (2-Disc Special Edition) 7€
Flags of our Fathers 5€
Krieg der Welten (2-Disc Special Edition) 6€
Aviator (2-Disc Special Edition)5€
Bullys alter Käse (2-DVDs)7€
Von Löwen und Lämmern 7€


----------



## mkay87 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht 4€
Tricks 2€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Cabin Fever (FSK 18 ) 4€
Human Traffic 2€
Im Feuer 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Der Pate 1-3 Red Box 25€ (NUR VERKAUF - KEIN TAUSCH)
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss 7€
Take That - The Ultimate Collection Never Forget 7€
Im Fadenkreuz 3€
Happy Feet (2-Disc Special Edition) 6€
Road Trip 5€
American History X 6€
Flags of our Fathers 5€
Krieg der Welten (2-Disc Special Edition) 6€
Aviator (2-Disc Special Edition)5€
Bullys alter Käse (2-DVDs)7€
Von Löwen und Lämmern 7€
*
PC-Spiele:*

Scrapland 3€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Dawn of War 3€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Top Spin 2 10€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 6€
Rush for Berlin 6€
Battlefield:Vietnam 6€
Serious Sam II 5€
Gothic 2 (ohne Handbuch) 3€
Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow (GK Beilage) 3€
Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory (GK Beilage) 4€
Herr der Ringe Online: 3-Tage Trial

*Spiele ohne Originalhülle/ aus PC-Zeitschriften (günstig abzugeben):*

bei Interesse bekommt ihr die vollständige Liste per PN (knapp 100 Spiele)

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Sonstiges:*

Adam Green - Magazine (Buch)

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD:
American Gangster
Matrix 1-3
Mission Impossible 1-3
Tideland
GoodFellas
Full Metal Jacket (schwarze Hülle)

DVD:
Kids
GoodFellas
Hot Shots 1+2
Das Bourne Ultimatum
Star Wars Episode 1,4,5,6
Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
Shaun of the Dead
Abbitte

Rammstein - Völkerball Limited Edition (Buch)

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand.

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar, ich lasse mit mir auch über Mengenrabatt sprechen. 

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 2,25€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## mkay87 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht 4€
Tricks 2€
Mystic River (2 DVD's) 4€
Cabin Fever (FSK 18 ) 4€
Human Traffic 2€
Im Feuer 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Der Pate 1-3 Red Box 25€ (NUR VERKAUF - KEIN TAUSCH)
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss 7€
Take That - The Ultimate Collection Never Forget 7€
Im Fadenkreuz 3€
Happy Feet (2-Disc Special Edition) 6€
Road Trip 5€
American History X 6€
Flags of our Fathers 5€
Krieg der Welten (2-Disc Special Edition) 6€
Aviator (2-Disc Special Edition)5€
Bullys alter Käse (2-DVDs)7€
Von Löwen und Lämmern 7€

*Saw 3 Steelbook 15€*
*
PC-Spiele:*

Scrapland 3€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Dawn of War 3€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Top Spin 2 10€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 6€
Rush for Berlin 6€
Battlefield:Vietnam 6€
Serious Sam II 5€
Gothic 2 (ohne Handbuch) 3€
Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow (GK Beilage) 3€
Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory (GK Beilage) 4€
Herr der Ringe Online: 3-Tage Trial

*Spiele ohne Originalhülle/ aus PC-Zeitschriften (günstig abzugeben):*

bei Interesse bekommt ihr die vollständige Liste per PN (knapp 100 Spiele)

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Sonstiges:*

Adam Green - Magazine (Buch)

*Suche:* Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

*HD-DVD:*
American Gangster
Matrix 1-3
Mission Impossible 1-3
Tideland
GoodFellas
Full Metal Jacket (schwarze Hülle)

*DVD:*
Kids
GoodFellas
Hot Shots 1+2
Das Bourne Ultimatum
Star Wars Episode 1,4,5,6
Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
Shaun of the Dead
Abbitte

Rammstein - Völkerball Limited Edition (Buch)

Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand.

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar, ich lasse mit mir auch über Mengenrabatt sprechen.  

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 2,25€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag


----------



## mkay87 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

So meine Angebote stehen immer noch auf Seite 8 unten
Weg sind jetzt Aviator, Von Löwen und Lämmern, Cabin Fever, American History X und Mystic River


----------



## mkay87 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Hopp


----------



## mkay87 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Top Spin 2 ist weg


----------



## mkay87 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht 4€
Human Traffic 2€
Im Feuer 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Der Pate 1-3 Red Box 25€ (NUR VERKAUF - KEIN TAUSCH)
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss 7€
Take That - The Ultimate Collection Never Forget 7€
Im Fadenkreuz 3€
Happy Feet (2-Disc Special Edition) 6€
Road Trip 5€
Flags of our Fathers 5€
Krieg der Welten (2-Disc Special Edition) 6€
Bullys alter Käse (2-DVDs)7€
*
Saw 3 Steelbook 15€*

*PC-Spiele:*

Scrapland 3€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Dawn of War 3€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 6€
Rush for Berlin 6€
Serious Sam II 5€
Gothic 2 (ohne Handbuch) 3€
Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow (GK Beilage) 3€
Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory (GK Beilage) 4€
Herr der Ringe Online: 3-Tage Trial

Spiele ohne Originalhülle/ aus PC-Zeitschriften (günstig abzugeben):

bei Interesse bekommt ihr die vollständige Liste per PN (knapp 100 Spiele)

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)
*
Sonstiges:*

Adam Green - Magazine (Buch)

_Suche: Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

HD-DVD:
American Gangster
Matrix 1-3
Mission Impossible 1-3
Tideland
GoodFellas
Full Metal Jacket (schwarze Hülle)

DVD:
Kids
GoodFellas
Hot Shots 1+2
Das Bourne Ultimatum
Star Wars Episode 1,4,5,6
Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
Abbitte

Rammstein - Völkerball Limited Edition (Buch)_
*
Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand.

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar, ich lasse mit mir auch über Mengenrabatt sprechen.

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2,10€, 2 Artikel = 2,25€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag 
*


----------



## mkay87 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

So Krieg der Welten (2-Disc Special Edition) und Happy Feet sind weg


----------



## mkay87 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Serious Sam 2 ist verkauft


----------



## mkay87 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Hab auch noch Men of Valor (PC) in der Uncut Fassung, falls es jemand will.
Und High Tension (SPIO,DVD).


----------



## mkay87 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Alle Angebote auf Seite 9 unten


----------



## EmmasPapa (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				mkay87 am 24.07.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Angebote auf Seite 9 unten



Ich habe nur 4 Seiten


----------



## mkay87 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Ja ist halt blöd das man den Eingangspost nicht beliebig verändern kann


----------



## mkay87 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*

*Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht 4€
Human Traffic 2€
Im Feuer 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Invasion (neu, Kidman,Craig) 7€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Der Pate 1-3 Red Box 25€ (NUR VERKAUF - KEIN TAUSCH)
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss 7€
Take That - The Ultimate Collection Never Forget 7€
Im Fadenkreuz 3€
Road Trip 5€
Flags of our Fathers 5€
Bullys alter Käse (2-DVDs)6€

Saw 3 Steelbook 11€
High Tension (länger) 8€

*PC-Spiele:*

Scrapland 3€
James Bond Nightfire 5€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 5€
Ground Control 2 3€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Dawn of War 3€
Warcraft III 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 10€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Key unbenutzt) 6€
Rush for Berlin 6€
Gothic 2 (ohne Handbuch) 3€
Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow (GK Beilage) 3€
Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory (GK Beilage) 4€
Herr der Ringe Online: 3-Tage Trial

Spiele ohne Originalhülle/ aus PC-Zeitschriften (günstig abzugeben):

bei Interesse bekommt ihr die vollständige Liste per PN (knapp 100 Spiele)

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch)

*Sonstiges:*

Adam Green - Magazine (Buch)

_Suche: Geld, DVDs, HD-DVDs, PC-Spiele_

*Besonders:*

*DVD:*
Kids
GoodFellas
Hot Shots 1+2
Das Bourne Ultimatum
Star Wars Episode 1,4,5,6
Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
Abbitte

Rammstein - Völkerball Limited Edition (Buch)

Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand.

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar, ich lasse mit mir auch über Mengenrabatt sprechen.

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2€, 2 Artikel = 2,25€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag


----------



## mkay87 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Update


----------



## mkay87 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Neu zum Verkauf:
Pearl Harbor (2-DVDs) 5€
L.A. Crash 6€


----------



## mkay87 (2. August 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Liste auf Seite 10 unten


----------



## mkay87 (7. August 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*UPDATE*
*
Verkaufe auf DVD:*

Wächter der Nacht 4€
Im Feuer 4€
Grasgeflüster 3€
Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (2 DVD) 5€
FIFA Fever 4€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Der Pate 1-3 Red Box 24€ (KEIN TAUSCH)
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss 7€
Take That - The Ultimate Collection Never Forget 7€
Im Fadenkreuz 3€
Road Trip 5€
Flags of our Fathers 5€
Bullys alter Käse (2-DVDs)6€
Ice Age 2 Steelbook 7€
L.A. Confidental (Snapper) 4€
Gangs of New York (2 DVDs Digipak) 7€ 
Ice Age 5€
Angelina Jolie Collection (3 DVDs eng, Gebrauchsspuren am Schuber) 10€ 

SAW III Steelbook (104 Min.) 9€
*
HD-DVD:*

The Thing (UK, uncut, kein deutscher Ton - RAR) 12€ 
*
PC-Spiele:*

Men of Valor (UK,UNCUT) 6€
Scrapland 3€
James Bond Nightfire 4€
Full Spectrum Warrior 2€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 4€
Matrixath of Neo 4€
Dawn of War 3€
Warcraft III 4€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (CD-Case) 7€
Kicker Quiz WM 2€
Gothic 2 (ohne Handbuch) 3€
Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow (GK Beilage) 3€
Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory (GK Beilage) 4€
Herr der Ringe Online: 3-Tage Trial
World in Conflict 10-Tage-Trial

Der unglaubliche Hulk 9€
Counter Strike - Condition Zero 9€
Far Cry - UBISOFT Exclusive 5€ inkl.

*Musik:*

Madonna: Confessions on a Dancefloor Limited Edition (mit Buch) 10€
No doubt - The Singles 5€ 

*Sonstiges:*

Adam Green - Magazine (Buch)

*Suche: Geld, DVDs, PC-Spiele

Besonders:

DVD:
GoodFellas
Star Wars Episode 1,4,5,6
Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches

Rammstein - Völkerball Limited Edition (Buch)*

*Alle hier angebotenen DVDs und Games sind in einem guten bis sehr guten Zustand.

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar, gebe auch gerne Mengenrabatt. 

Versandkosten: 1 Artikel = 2€, 2 Artikel = 2,25€

Versand erfolgt in einem neuen Luftpolsterumschlag*


----------



## mkay87 (17. August 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*Suche die oben genannten Codes, welches unterschiedlichen FOX DVD's beiliegen.

Falls also jemand einen hätte den er nicht braucht und noch nicht benutzt hat, dann schickt mir doch bitte eine PN 

Mir fehlt nämlich nur noch ein Code.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

MFG mkay87*
*
Verkaufe zudem noch einige Sachen:*

*PC:*
GTA 3 PC (JC-Hülle) 5€
Trackmania 3€
Tony Hawks American Wasteland 4€
Tony Hawks Underground 2 4€
FIFA WM 2006 5€
Spellforce 2 (Graka Beilage) 6€
Star Wars Behind the Magic (RAR) 12€
Star Wars Magie eines Mythos 5€
Trackmania Sunrise Extreme (Limitierte Auflage) 14€
HDRchlacht um Mittelerde Limited Edition (Steelcase)7€
Soldier of Fortune 1 8€ 
Diablo 2 (PCG,3 CD's + Patch CD) 5€
Starcraft (PCG) 4€

*DVD:*
Ice Age 4€
Ice Age 2 Steelbook 6€
X-Men 3€
Carl Zeiss Jena - Das Wunder von Jena 10€
Borderland (SPIO/JK) 10€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Fifa WM 2006 - Große Momente 4€
Avenging Angelo/The Mighty (SFT) 4€

Preise sind exklusive Versand.


----------



## mkay87 (18. August 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Es ist auch eine Zahlung per Paypal möglich


----------



## Chaosman99 (19. August 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				mkay87 am 19.08.2008 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> HOCH



hi,

ich würde hdr nehmen für 7 incl


----------



## mkay87 (20. August 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Nee du ist schon unterste Grenze. Mit Versand wären das dann 9,20€.


----------



## Chaosman99 (20. August 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				mkay87 am 20.08.2008 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee du ist schon unterste Grenze. Mit Versand wären das dann 9,20€.



Also für 8,50 nehm ichs


----------



## mkay87 (20. August 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Nee wie gesagt 9,20 bleibt mein letzter Preis, habe das Spiel auch beim Amazon Marketplace drin un da würde es dich knapp 14€ mit Versand kosten


----------



## mkay87 (13. September 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Suche FOX Codes, welche unterschiedlichen FOX DVD's beiliegen.

Falls also jemand einen hätte den er nicht braucht und noch nicht benutzt hat, dann schickt mir doch bitte eine PN 

Mir fehlt nämlich nur noch ein Code.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

MFG mkay87
*
Verkaufe zudem noch einige Sachen:*

*PC:*
GTA 3 PC (JC-Hülle) 5€
Trackmania 3€
Tony Hawks American Wasteland 4€
Tony Hawks Underground 2 4€
FIFA WM 2006 5€
Spellforce 2 (Graka Beilage) 6€
Star Wars Behind the Magic (RAR) 9€
Star Wars Magie eines Mythos 5€
Trackmania Sunrise Extreme (Limitierte Auflage) 8€
HDRchlacht um Mittelerde Limited Edition (Steelcase) 8€
Starcraft (PCG) 4€
Leisure Suite Larry - Magna Cum Laude 7€
Fire Department 3 5€
Thief 3 4€
Die Siedler 3 4€
Planescape Torment (GS-DVD) 9€

Doom 3 EP 10€
Flatout 2 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 8€
World in Conflict Trial (10-Tage)
Gladiator + Kreed (PCG)
Sacred Underworld (PCA)
Blitzkrieg 2 (PCG)
Deus Ex 2 - Invisible War (Verleih) 3€
World Racing 2 4€
Pariah 3€
Scrapland 3€
Need for Speed - HP2 (Verleih) 5€
Star Wars Battlefront 2 7€
Gothic 2 (ohne Handbuch) 2€
Men of Valor 5€
Splinter Cell 2 (Graka Beilage) 3€
Splinter Cell 3 (Graka Beilage) 4€

Freelancer (Pyramide) 11€
Monkey Island Collection (Big Box inkl. Teil 1-3 und 2 Codescheiben) 40€
Theme Hospital (nur CD) 10€

PES 5 Lösungsbuch 3€

*Gamecube:*
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance 10€

*DVD:*
X-Men 3€
Carl Zeiss Jena - Das Wunder von Jena 10€
Borderland 9€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Fifa WM 2006 - Große Momente 5€
Avenging Angelo/The Mighty (SFT) 4€
Blade Runner - Final Cut 4€
Stay 6€

Planet Erde - Folge 1 "Von Pol zu Pol" 2€
Hustle & Flow (Verleih) 4€
FIFA Fever 3€
Flags of our Fathers 4€
Ruby & Quentin (SFT) 3€
The Final Cut (SFT) 3€
L.A. Confidential (Snapper) 4€
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss 7€
Take That - The Ultimate Collection 7€
Wächter der Nacht (Verleih) 4€
Tödliche Versprechen Steelbook 9€
Dawn of the Dead/Land of the Dead Bulletproof Steelbook 10€
Ali G in da USAiii 8€
Ali G da UK Seereez 10€
Invasion 5€
Terminator 3 (2 DVDs) 5€ 
Im Fadenkreuz 3€
Der Pate Red Box (4 DVDs) 22€
American Pie - Jetzt wird geheiratet (viele Kratzer) 2€
Saw 3 Steelbook 8€
Der Krieg des Charlie Wilson 8€

*HD-DVD:*
Into the Wild 13€
Saw 11€
The Thing 10€

*Musik:*
Pink - Try this 4€
Adam Green - Jacket full of Danger 5€
Blink 182 - Take off your pants and jacket (Ltd.) 6€
Teen Spirit Vol.2 4€
Dido - Life for Rent 4€
Blank & Jones - The Singles (CD/DVD) 10€
Fatboy Slim - Greatest Hits (CD/DVD) 9€

Die Preise sind exklusive Versand.

Es ist auch eine Zahlung per Paypal möglich


----------



## mkay87 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Suche FOX Codes, welche unterschiedlichen FOX DVD's beiliegen.

Falls also jemand einen hätte den er nicht braucht und noch nicht benutzt hat, dann schickt mir doch bitte eine PN  (gibt nen kleinen Obulus)

Mir fehlt nämlich nur noch ein Code.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

MFG mkay87
*
Verkaufe zudem noch einige Sachen:*
*
Meine derzeitigen Auktionen bei ebay:*
http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/mkaul87

*PC:*
GTA 3 PC (JC-Hülle) 4,50€
Trackmania 3€
Tony Hawks American Wasteland 4€
Tony Hawks Underground 2 4€
FIFA WM 2006 4€
Spellforce 2 (Graka Beilage) 5€
Star Wars Behind the Magic (RAR) 6€
Star Wars Magie eines Mythos 4€
HDRchlacht um Mittelerde Limited Edition (Steelcase) 7€
Starcraft (PCG) 4€
Leisure Suite Larry - Magna Cum Laude 6€
Fire Department 3 4€
Thief 3 4€
Die Siedler 3 3€

Flatout 2 (ebay)
Nascar Thunder 2004 (ebay)
World in Conflict Trial (10-Tage) 2€
Gladiator + Kreed (PCG) 3€
Sacred Underworld (PCA) 3€
Blitzkrieg 2 (PCG) 3€
Deus Ex 2 - Invisible War (Verleih) 3€
World Racing 2 4€
Pariah 3€
Scrapland 3€
Star Wars Battlefront 2 7€
Gothic 2 (ohne Handbuch) 2€
Men of Valor 5€
Splinter Cell 2 (Graka Beilage) 3€
Splinter Cell 3 (Graka Beilage) 4€
Q3 TA 10€ (nur Spiel-CD, keine Pappbox/Handbuch)
Alarm für Cobra 11:Nitro (ebay)

Freelancer (nur CD) (ebay)

PES 5 Lösungsbuch 3€

*Gamecube:*
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance 10€
Batman Begins (ebay)

Pokemon Colosseum inkl. Memory Card 12€
SSX Tricky 5€
Kelly Slater Pro Surfer 5€
Viewtiful Joe 9€
King Kong 5€
ISS2 5€
Madden 2004 5€
Batman Vengeance 5€
Evolution Worlds 8€
Dark Summit 5€

*N64:*
Jerry MCGrath Supercross 2000 
Rainbow Six
Madden 64
WWF Attitude
All Star Baseball 99
Gamebuster (Cheat Modul für N64)
Fifa 99
Dark Rift

*DVD:*
X-Men 3€
Carl Zeiss Jena - Das Wunder von Jena 10€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Fifa WM 2006 - Große Momente 5€
Stay 5€

Planet Erde - Folge 1 "Von Pol zu Pol" 2€
Hustle & Flow (Verleih) 4€
FIFA Fever 3€
Flags of our Fathers 4€
Ruby & Quentin (SFT) 3€
The Final Cut (SFT) 3€
L.A. Confidential (Snapper) 4€
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss 7€
Take That - The Ultimate Collection 7€
Wächter der Nacht (Verleih) (ebay)
Dawn of the Dead/Land of the Dead Bulletproof Steelbook 10€
Ali G in da USAiii 8€
Ali G da UK Seereez 10€
Invasion 5€
Terminator 3 (2 DVDs) (ebay)
Im Fadenkreuz 3€
American Pie - Jetzt wird geheiratet (viele Kratzer) 2€
Saw 3 Steelbook 6€
Babel 8€

Hitch 5€
Star Wars Episode 2 - Angriff d. Klonkrieger (2 DVDs) 13€
Men in Black 1&2 je 6€

Full House Staffel 1 15€

*HD-DVD:*
Into the Wild (ebay)
Saw 10€
The Thing 10€

*Musik:*
Pink - Try this 4€
Blink 182 - Take off your pants and jacket (Ltd.) 
(Hülle hat Gebrauchsspuren)
Teen Spirit Vol.2 4€
Dido - Life for Rent 4€
Blank & Jones - The Singles (CD/DVD) (ebay)
Fatboy Slim - Greatest Hits (CD/DVD) 9€

Die Preise sind exklusive Versand.

Es ist auch eine Zahlung per Paypal möglich


----------



## mkay87 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Hoch


----------



## mkay87 (10. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*
Verkaufe einige Sachen:*
*
Meine derzeitigen Auktionen bei ebay:*
http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/mkaul87

*PC:*
Black & White 2 6€
Blitzkrieg 2 (PCG) 3€
BIA - Road to Hill 30 4€
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic* 10€ 
Deus Ex 2 - Invisible War (Verleih) 3€
Die Siedler 3 3€
Dreamfall 10€
DTM Race Driver 3 Steelbook 10€
Fear - Mission Perseus 6€
Fear - Extraction Point* 9€
FIFA WM 2006 3,50€
Fire Department 3 4€
Gothic 2 (ohne Handbuch) 2€
Gladiator + Kreed (PCG) 3€
GTA 3 PC (JC-Hülle) 4€
HDRchlacht um Mittelerde Limited Edition (Steelcase) 7€
ISS 3 5€
Knights of the old Republic 18€
Leisure Suite Larry - Magna Cum Laude 5€
Matrix - Path of Neo 4€
Medieval 2 10€
Men of Valor* 5€
Nascar Thunder 2004 4€
Pariah 3€
PES 2008 - Classics 5€
Ragdoll Kungfu 5€
Sacred Underworld (PCA) 3€
Scrapland 3€
Silent Hill 2 20€ (sehr rar)
Silent Hill 3 15€ (rar)
Sim City 4 4€
Sniper Elite 6€
Spellforce 2 (Graka Beilage) 4,50€
Splinter Cell 2 (Graka Beilage) 3€
Splinter Cell 3 (Graka Beilage) 4€
Star Wars Battlefront 2 6€
Star Wars Behind the Magic (RAR) 5€
Star Wars Magie eines Mythos 4€
Starcraft (PCG) 3€
Thief 3 4€
Tony Hawks American Wasteland 3,50€
Tony Hawks Underground 2 3,50€
Trackmania 2€
Unreal Tournament 3 - Special Edition (Tin Box) 21€
World in Conflict Trial (10-Tage) 2€
World Racing 2 4€

*Gamecube:*
Batman Vengeance 5€
Dark Summit 5€
Evolution Worlds 6€
ISS2 5€
Kelly Slater Pro Surfer 5€
King Kong 5€
Madden 2004 5€
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance 10€
SSX Tricky 5€
Viewtiful Joe 8€
WWE Day of Reckoning 

*N64:*
All Star Baseball 99
Dark Rift (reserviert)
Fifa 99 
Gamebuster (Cheat Modul für N64) (reserviert)
Jerry MCGrath Supercross 2000 
Madden 64
Rainbow Six
WWF Attitude

*DVD:*
Ali G da UK Seereez 10€
Ali G in da USAiii 8€
American Pie - Jetzt wird geheiratet (viele Kratzer) 2€
Babel 8€
Blade* 10€
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss 6€
Die Mumie (Bulletproof-Steelbook, 3 DVDs) 18€
Dawn of the Dead/Land of the Dead Bulletproof Steelbook 9€
Flags of our Fathers 3€
FIFA Fever 3€
Fifa WM 2006 - Große Momente 5€
Genial Daneben (3 DVDs) 6€
Heartbreakers Box (3 DVDs) 7€
Haunted Hill 2 5€
Hitch 5€
Hitman 5€
Hustle & Flow (Verleih) 4€
Im Fadenkreuz 3€
Invasion 5€
L.A. Confidential (Snapper) 4€
Men in Black 1&2 je 6€
Michael Moores - The Awful Truth 1 & 2 je 8€
O.C. California (4 Einzelstaffeln, 3+4 OVP) 50€
Oliver Stone Collection 20€
Party Animals 2 5€
Planet Erde - Folge 1 "Von Pol zu Pol" 1,50€
Prison Break Season 2 (neu+ovp) 20€
Ronin (Steelbook) 8€
Ruby & Quentin (SFT) 2€
Shark Season 1 30€
Sin City Recut Extreme XXL-Edition (schwarze Erstauflage mit Comic, leichte Spur auf Digipak) 30€
Snakes on a Plane 3€
Solaris / The Abyss / Planet der Affen 8€
Star Wars Episode 2 - Angriff d. Klonkrieger (2 DVDs) 10€
Stay 5€
Take That - The Ultimate Collection 6€
Tenacious D - Complete Masterworks (2 DVDs) 12€
The Final Cut (SFT) 2€
The Frighteners (4 DVDs) 10€
The Punisher* (Remake) 9€
Wächter der Nacht (Verleih) 3€
X-Men 3€
Zodiac 4€

*HD-DVD:*
Children of Men
King Kong
Operation Kingdom
Saw 9€
Smokin' Aces
The Big Lebowski
The Thing* 9€
World Trade Center (2 HD-DVDs) 10€

XBOX-360 HD-DVD Laufwerk

*Musik:*
Adam Green - 6s & 7s 9€
Blink 182 - Take off your pants and jacket (Ltd.) 
(Hülle hat Gebrauchsspuren) 4€
Ch.Aguilera - Back to Basics 6€
Ch.Stürmer - Lebe lauter 7€
Dido - Life for Rent 4€
Fatboy Slim - Greatest Hits (CD/DVD) 7€
Norah Jones - Not too late 6€
Pink - I'm not dead 6€
Pink - Try this 4€
Teen Spirit Vol.2 4€
U2 - 18 Singles 10€

Die Preise sind exklusive Versand (1-2 DVDs 2€) und bei Interesse natürlich noch verhandelbar.

Es ist auch eine Zahlung per Paypal möglich 

* = uc


----------



## mkay87 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

*
Verkaufe einige Sachen:*
*
PC:
Black & White 2 <---> 5€
Blitzkrieg 2 (PCG) <---> 2€
Call of Duty 4
Deus Ex 2 - Invisible War (Verleih) <---> 3€
Die Siedler 3 <---> 3€
Dreamfall <---> 8€
DTM Race Driver 3 Steelbook <---> 5€
Flug Simulator X
FIFA WM 2006 <---> 3,50€
Fire Department 3 <---> 4€
Gothic 2 (ohne Handbuch) <---> 2€
Gladiator + Kreed (PCG) <---> 2€
GTA 3 PC (JC-Hülle) <---> 4€
ISS 3 <---> 4€
Knights of the old Republic <---> 15€
Leisure Suite Larry - Magna Cum Laude <---> 5€
Mafia (Software Pyramide)
Matrix - Path of Neo <---> 4€
Nascar Thunder 2004 <---> 4€
Pariah <---> 3€
Sacred Underworld (PCA) <---> 2€
Scrapland <---> 3€
Silent Hill 2 <---> 20€ (sehr rar)
Sim City 4 <---> 4€
Sniper Elite <---> 5€
Spellforce 2 (Graka Beilage) <---> 4€
Splinter Cell 2 (Graka Beilage) <---> 3€
Splinter Cell 3 (Graka Beilage) <---> 4€
Star Wars Battlefront 2 <---> 6€
Star Wars Behind the Magic (RAR) <---> 5€
Star Wars Magie eines Mythos <---> 4€
Starcraft (PCG) <---> 3€
Thief 3 <---> 4€
Unreal Tournament 3 - Special Edition (Tin Box) <---> 17€
World in Conflict Trial (10-Tage) <---> 2€
World Racing 2 <---> 4€

Gamecube:
Dark Summit <---> 5€
Evolution Worlds <---> 6€
ISS2 <---> 5€
King Kong <---> 5€
Madden 2004 <---> 5€
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance <---> 10€

N64:
All Star Baseball 99
Fifa 99 
Jerry MCGrath Supercross 2000 
Madden 64
Rainbow Six
WWF Attitude 

DVD:
25 Stunden <---> 7,50€
Ali G da UK Seereez <---> 6€
Ali G in da USAiii <---> 6€
American Pie - Jetzt wird geheiratet (viele Kratzer) <---> 2€
Babel <---> 5€
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss <---> 6€
Collateral (2 DVDs im Schuber) <---> 6€
Der letzte Kuss <---> 5€
Die Fremde in dir <---> 5€
Die Legende von Beowulf <---> 5€
Die Mumie (Bulletproof-Steelbook, 3 DVDs) <---> 15€
Euro Trip <---> 5€
Faculty <---> 3€
FIFA Fever <---> 3€
FIFA WM 2006 - Große Momente <---> 5€
Gattaca <---> 5€
Genial Daneben (3 DVDs) <---> 6€
Hallo Holly Season 1 <---> 10€
Heartbreakers Box (3 DVDs) <---> 7€
Hitch <---> 5€
Ice Age <--->4€
Ice Age 2 Steelbook <---> 6€ 
Im Fadenkreuz <---> 3€
Invasion <---> 4€
Joyride/Spurlos <---> 4€
Kurt & Courtney <---> 5€
L.A. Confidential (Snapper) <---> 4€
Mein cooler Onkel Charlie (Two and a half Men) Season 1 <---> 15€
Men in Black 1&2 je <---> 5€
Michael Moores - The Awful Truth 1 & 2 <---> je 8€
Oliver Stone Collection <---> 15€
Party Animals 2 <---> 5€
Planet Erde - Folge 1 "Von Pol zu Pol" <---> 1,50€
Prestige <---> 5€
Roger & Me <---> 5€
Ronin (Steelbook) <---> 8€
Ruby & Quentin (SFT) <---> 2€
Schindlers Liste (Oscar Edition, 2 DVDs im Schuber) <---> 7€
Serenity (2 DVDs im Schuber) <---> 7€
Shark Season 1 <---> 15€
Sin City Recut Extreme XXL-Edition (schwarze Erstauflage mit Comic, leichte Spur auf Digipak) <---> 30€
Solaris / The Abyss / Planet der Affen <---> 7€
The Final Cut (SFT) <---> 2€
The Frighteners (4 DVDs) <---> 10€
Third Watch - Staffel 1 <---> 8€
Todeszug nach Yuma <---> 6€
Veronica Mars Season <---> 11€
Wächter der Nacht (Verleih) <---> 3€
X-Men <---> 3€

Musik:
Adam Green - 6s & 7s <--->8€
Blink 182 - Take off your pants and jacket (Ltd.) 
(Hülle hat Gebrauchsspuren) <---> 4€
Ch.Aguilera - Back to Basics <---> 6€
Ch.Stürmer - Lebe lauter <---> 7€
Dido - Life for Rent <---> 4€
Fatboy Slim - Greatest Hits (CD/DVD) <---> 7€
Norah Jones - Not too late <---> 6€
Pink - I'm not dead <---> 6€
Pink - Try this <---> 4€
Teen Spirit Vol.2 <---> 4€
U2 - 18 Singles <--->9€

Die Preise sind exklusive Versand und bei Interesse natürlich noch verhandelbar.

Es ist auch eine Zahlung per Paypal möglich 

Suche:

GELD

PC-Spiele,speziell:
Brothers in Arms - Hells Highway
Far Cry 2
Race Driver GRID (OEM)
Hellgate London
Fußball Manager 09

GC-Spiele jeder Art*


----------



## kiaro (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Du hast den Preis von Cod 4 vergessen.

Wie viel solls sein?

Oder guck mal hier rein.


----------



## mkay87 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				kiaro am 11.02.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast den Preis von Cod 4 vergessen.
> 
> Wie viel solls sein?
> 
> Oder guck mal hier rein.



Leider nichts dabei. Schlag du doch bitte einen Preis vor.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*

Ist der FSX die normale oder die Professional Edition? An letzterer bin ich interessiert.


----------



## mkay87 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] Games + DVD\'s*



			
				NOODLES_SOS am 11.02.2009 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der FSX die normale oder die Professional Edition? An letzterer bin ich interessiert.



Ist die Standard-Version.


----------

